# New Wine Label



## GaDawg (Jun 9, 2020)

My daughter created this new with label. 
It's vinyl and a bugger to remove. So I'll use them on bottler I don't think will be returned.
For home use I have put some on cling/plastic wrap and cut them out. Static cling holds them to the bottle great and it takes about 1 second to remove them!
Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Johnd (Jun 9, 2020)

I've never tried that, but use the removable vinyl labels from Avery, peel right off in seconds, leave no residue, ink doesn't smear or fade, it all stays on even underwater.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 9, 2020)

Johnd said:


> I've never tried that, but use the removable vinyl labels from Avery, peel right off in seconds, leave no residue, ink doesn't smear or fade, it all stays on even underwater.



Can you be specific on the Avery vinyl labels you use? I'm always looking for something easier that the homemade glue method I currently use to label bottles.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 9, 2020)

The ones i use aren't vinyl, but they are from Avery and colors stay well on them, until you soak them. I have used Avery 22806 or 22816, which are square 2x2 labels - 12 per sheet, probably the easiest to get off. I have also used label 8160 or 8460 - 30 per page, 1" x 2-5/8". Avery has software you can download to create labels or use off the web, just enter the number from the label and go.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jun 9, 2020)

I have an Epson printer that uses their proprietary DuraBrite ink and it is completely waterproof. I also use the homemade glue that contains gelatin so the labels come off in a few minutes in hot water. It's just all a time consuming process so if I could reuse labels or simplify steps, it will just be nice.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 9, 2020)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> Can you be specific on the Avery vinyl labels you use? I'm always looking for something easier that the homemade glue method I currently use to label bottles.



Certainly. To be specific, I use: 
*Avery® Removable Durable Rectangle Labels, 22827, 3 1/2" x 4 3/4", White, Pack Of 32*
You can get them at Office Depot or most any office supply place, buy online, pretty easy to find.
They come 4 to a sheet and are just the right size to do a very nice label, easy to import graphics, edit, etc. to print on. Come off like a charm, don't come off in water, ink doesn't run, just good actors all the way around.


----------



## vineyarddog (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve used the Avery 22826 labels with success. They have a paper texture like you’d find on a commercial wine but the ink didn’t seem to run! They come in “Arched” which gives a little more character to the label. This was years ago and I can’t seem to find any pictures of them. The wine was terrible but the labels were great!


----------



## Tom Miller (Jun 10, 2020)

Avery 22826


----------



## robert81650 (Jun 10, 2020)

You Georgia boys got it made.......


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 10, 2020)

Johnd said:


> Certainly. To be specific, I use:
> *Avery® Removable Durable Rectangle Labels, 22827, 3 1/2" x 4 3/4", White, Pack Of 32*
> You can get them at Office Depot or most any office supply place, buy online, pretty easy to find.
> They come 4 to a sheet and are just the right size to do a very nice label, easy to import graphics, edit, etc. to print on. Come off like a charm, don't come off in water, ink doesn't run, just good actors all the way around.


they got a website, the person i use just doubled the price on the labels i use, 
Dawg


----------



## NorCal (Jun 10, 2020)

If you shop for the Avery labels the cost is around $.40 / label, plus the cost of printing, which is a good way to go for lower volumes.

I use grogtag.com which are vinyl, removable and rarely leave residue. I use the basic Label (2.5" x 3.5"), which I'll be ordering soon for my barrel. The list price is $.35 each printed in volumes of 300. I almost always take advantage of a 25%-40% off sale, so I net out around $.20-$25 /label printed (+tax and shipping) in the 300 unit volume.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 10, 2020)

NorCal said:


> If you shop for the Avery labels the cost is around $.40 / label, plus the cost of printing, which is a good way to go for lower volumes.
> 
> I use grogtag.com which are vinyl, removable and rarely leave residue. I use the basic Label (2.5" x 3.5"), which I'll be ordering soon for my barrel. The list price is $.35 each printed in volumes of 300. I almost always take advantage of a 25%-40% off sale, so I net out around $.20-$25 /label printed (+tax and shipping) in the 300 unit volume.



I order through my company at 31 cents each, they’re 3.5” x 4.75”, compared to the 2.5” x 3.5” labels, they’re nearly twice the square inches in size. We print them at home, and use them when bottling 30 and 60 gallon barrels.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jun 11, 2020)

GaDawg said:


> My daughter created this new with label.
> It's vinyl and a bugger to remove. So I'll use them on bottler I don't think will be returned.
> For home use I have put some on cling/plastic wrap and cut them out. Static cling holds them to the bottle great and it takes about 1 second to remove them!
> Does anyone else do this?


Tell your daughter I think her label is absolutely *darling!*


----------



## Noontime (Jun 11, 2020)

GaDawg said:


> My daughter created this new with label.
> It's vinyl and a bugger to remove. So I'll use them on bottler I don't think will be returned.
> For home use I have put some on cling/plastic wrap and cut them out. Static cling holds them to the bottle great and it takes about 1 second to remove them!
> Does anyone else do this?


That's a pretty cool idea about the plastic wrap. And the label is a great design too.


----------



## montanarick (Jun 13, 2020)

I've been using removable poly labels from SheetLabels.com and have been very happy with them. They also have templates for layout which can be saved as PDF file. I bring my labels to Staples and have them printed on their laser printer. Here's the link to the site and there's currently a 15% savings using code SUMMER15. Labels Online - Blank & Printed, Stickers & More | SheetLabels.com®


----------

